# Ruger SR9C vs Sig Saur P250 9mm Compact



## cchill209 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am looking to get my first handgun and have come down to these two models as my main choices. I am familiar with handguns, but have never owned my own personal weapon before. I want to get something that is easy to shoot for women (my fiancé) and also easy to carry concealed as well, but can also be fun at the range and to plink around and have fun with. I don't a little ruger lc9 because I feel more comfortable with something larger in my hand and with several more rounds in the mag. 

Any information that anyone can give me would be of great help! Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My most recent handgun acquisition was a Sig P250C in .40 cal. 

I like it so much, it has now become my primary carry gun. I'm not familiar with the Ruger you mentioned, but I can't imagine that I would choose it over the Sig.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

I have never shot a P250. But it sure felt good in my hand. I plan on trying on out this weekend to see if it is my next purchase.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I own an SR9c and love it. It fits my hand good and has been reliable so far. Never held or shot a P250, so I can't comment on that. I do own a Sig SP2022 that I like a lot, although it is a bit larger and heavier than my 9c.

Ace


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck with your decision. I have neither of the pistols you mentioned, but I have heard good things about both. I remember hearing some bad things about the P250, but that was years ago. Everything I have heard in the last year has been very positive.


----------

